# Aussie Seed Suppliers.



## Tank_Girl (Dec 26, 2011)

Like most Australians, I buy my seeds on-line from places like Green Harvest and Eden Seeds.

What I resent is being slugged with a $5 to $7.50 postage fee regardless if I'm buying one packet of seeds or 10.
Then there is the price of the seeds themselves with a base price of $3.50 upwards for 10 to 100 seeds depending upon weight and rarity.

I have discovered 2 fantastic seed suppliers who I've persanally dealt with
and their prices for seeds and postage has been the best in the country
that I have found so far.
The germination rates for their seeds has been excellent with not a single failure yet.

They charge between $1 to $2.50 per seed packet and postage has been
free if my order went over $20.

They both sell heirloom, open pollinated, non-GMO, non-chemically treated seeds.

http://www.theseedcollection.com.au/

https://www.boondieseeds.com.au/

For my Achocha Cucmbers I found the only seed seller in the country that sell both varieties and actualy has seeds still in stock.
I brought the Giant Bolivian Slipper Cucumber variety and I got 6 seeds, 3 of which germinated.
I'm not upset by that as if I get one viable vine I'll have seeds for the rest of my days.
http://www.vegetableseeds.net.au/Pages/catalogue.html

*Scroll down to find the Achocha.

Of course if you seed save there no real cost involved but sometimes It's good to get fresh genetic material in and it shouldn't cost you an arm and a leg to get it.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

Sounds like you found a great place! I also hate spending lots of $$ for small packets of seed.


----------

